
Ask HN: Blogging? - emcf
I am looking for some serious way to make money. I have seen lots of people are producing videos posting online, blogging and writing stuff about anything. Can blogging make serious money? How should I start to earn living online?
======
kjksf
Blogging is among the worst ways to make serious money.

The typical revenue source are ads. You need massive amounts of traffic to
make even small amounts of money (think tens of dollars per month). You can't
get massive amounts of traffic "blogging and writing stuff about anything".

Rate for ads are getting worse, adblockers are getting more and more popular
and you're competing with polished operations like buzzfeed that suck the air
out of the ecosystem.

This is not to say that no one ever made money from blogging, just that there
are easier and more reliable ways of making money, like writing utility
software.

------
tonycharles
It'll take you a lot of time and graft. You'll probably have to make 'friends'
with people with the same interests to force a bit of virality in a certain
space. The easiest wins would not be by blogging about 'anything' but by
focusing on a small, defined community, think blogging about being vegan or
surfing. Random op-eds about the alt-right, cats, gender issues are a dime a
dozen.

------
olegkikin
If you gain enough followers, you can make serious money. Like with almost
anything, it takes time, effort, and some money to get to the level when you
can quit your full time job.

As a blogger you will have to produce content interesting enough to a large
audience. You will have competition in pretty much every niche.

------
computerwizard
Take a look at [https://steemit.com](https://steemit.com) It's a blogging /
social media platform built on a blockchain that rewards quality content with
cryptocurrency.

Some people make hundreds of dollars per post.

